

Tiny cartoon penis results disqualifies Ulysses comic from iPad store - yanw
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/06/13/tiny-cartoon-penis-r.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
Duppity dupe.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1416747>

------
mkramlich
Arguably the whole "one book per app" meme should be forbidden from the App
Store. That's the larger problem. Ban that phenomenon and a lot of the
junk/spammage will go away. Make your book/comic be compatible with the iBook
app, or heck just put it on a website and let folks on any platform access it
via Safari. Book == static images and/or text != rocket science

~~~
makecheck
The in-app purchase APIs were added relatively recently, and in theory they
will eliminate "the app is the content" problems eventually. An app should be
able to trivially reach the store and acquire more content, even if it's for a
price; a user should not need to download new "apps".

It would also help considerably if there were a big text filter in the app
store, e.g. to hide all new apps with similar names, so that more uniques show
up. Right now, it seems every week there's 40 new "map reading" apps that vary
only by city, etc. and it's aggravating to have to page through them all to
find truly new things.

------
dpapathanasiou
The author should just publish it through Fifobooks.com instead (disclaimer: I
am a co-founder of that site).

We can get it on the iPad, and he'll get a better deal, both economically and
in terms of IP ownership.

